# Simple, discrete engine immobilizer



## jjj333 (Oct 12, 2011)

For years I enjoyed my petrol X-trail; here in Chile. So, far the best car I ever owned in my life. It had a great engine immobilizer installed. Now I sold my X-trail, for I'm soon moving back to Australia and planing to buy another X-trail. 
I wonder if there are simple anti-hijacking security gadgets for it available? - Now, that I'm getting on in age I have to be prepared, in case I'm forced to hand over the keys. My idea is to install a discrete, timed engine immobilizer. - Alarm sounds are futile for they merely inform the thief that a trap has been set-up and I hate to confront armed criminals. - It's wiser to allow thieves to get away a hundred meters or so and then waste their time, searching for the problem, while the coppers are on their way. Ideally, the circuit should offer the following: 

1) Turning off the engine or opening driver's door de-activates circuit. 

2) Closing driver's door and starting engine arms circuit. 

3) Small, hidden button then needs to be pressed within about 40 seconds to cancel engine immobilization. 

4) If button is not pressed: engine stops, but allows restart and run the engine for another 10 seconds and then stalls! 

4) A final restart runs engine for 5 seconds or so and stops! No further restarts are then possible, unless hidden button is pressed. 

5) There should be a way to cancel this circuit, before car has to go to technical checks or repair. 

I googled for a circuit, which I could amend; here it is: 

https://app.box.com/s/qw7493sz3yjw22abe0d4mbstzxeeo99m 

I want a Nissan auto electrician to install it. That's why I keep it as "un-electronic" as possible. 
I know too little about the X-trail circuitry. You wise people might be able to help me out? 
*Please be so kind to check my immobilizer if it can be easily installed by any auto electrician. Thanking you in advance! *
Saludos cordiales de Johannes, still in St'go de Chile


----------



## jjj333 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just thought of an improvement: 
To limit the charging current to the SuperCap!!
Result: 
Then the SuperCap need more ignition off time to slowly fully charge and so, limit the engine run time and waste the thief's time.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty cool stuff, if you pull it off. Not sure why but I would have thought your chances of being hijacked in Australia would be somewhat less than in Latin America. However, obviously you have concerns. I hope you never need to use it. Good luck.


----------



## jjj333 (Oct 12, 2011)

quadraria10 said:


> Pretty cool stuff, if you pull it off. Not sure why but I would have thought your chances of being hijacked in Australia would be somewhat less than in Latin America.


Yes, you are right... I might have become "paranoico" (...they say here). It's, because here 2 cars/per hour are stolen; mostly at gunpoint. That's why I had to sell my lovely X-trail. I was driving my X-trail here some four years several times to Marchigue, Valparaiso, Viña Del Mar, Quilpue etc. I had no trouble, but in the news I see what's really going on:
1) Thieves steal the car at gunpoint and sell it to parts dealers.
2) Road rage too, is getting worse.
3) S'tiago's streets are not build to take so many cars.
4) Restrictions are in place to reduce air pollution.
5) "Council's police" handing out insane parking fines.
6) Permissions are costly; car owners are viewed as the "rich".
7) Parking fees are crazy...
8) Too many drunk drivers causing horrific accidents.
9) Selling a car is very risky; might even cost your life!
10) It's comes cheaper to take a taxi and for longer distances it's much safer to ride in the back seats of a bus or fly LanChile. 
11) Last, not least: I won lots of space in my garage! 

I suppose the traffic chaos made me an even better, defensive; i.e. w/o pistol, driver. 
Yet, soon I'll be living in tropical Australia and there I buy another new X-trail. There the living pace is far more human.
This immobilization circuit is still useful as an extra precaution, because even Au is not entirely gangster safe. So, better to be safe than sorry. I can build this little circuit... but:

I still need to find out if this circuit can be easily installed by any Nissan electrician? Maybe I should go to a Nissan workshop and ask their electrician. Thanking you in advance! 
If I had the X-trail wiring schematic I could even install it myself, but I think the insurance wants to have it installed by a Nissan authorized car electrician.
Saludos cordiales de Johannes, still in St'go de Chile


----------



## jjj333 (Oct 12, 2011)

Today I changed and improved the circuit. That way the SuperCap solenoid will turn off, when the push button is pressed:
https://app.box.com/s/pbigmx58cwdl35ro38slp6ufoaz2idcw


----------



## jjj333 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the latest link:

https://app.box.com/s/zrlkofucmr9bqii0z794mdue86db5nzh


----------



## jjj333 (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks very much that I won't find a solution to my question... and so, I'll keep searching the www or maybe should show the circuit to a Nissan electrician??


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi JJJ
I dont see why you would need a Nissan electrician. Seems like you could do it yourself. You should do a search for an X trail service manual that will contain the info you seek. I have the one for the 2006 2.5 version. Otherwise, I would think you could find an auto electrician specialist to help out. But seriously, wouldn't it be worthwhile to carry a bit of extra insurance in case of theft. Surely in the worst case scenario where someone puts a gun to your head to get your keys, you want him or her to get as far away from you as fast as possible. I wouldn't want them breaking down a 100 meters down the road from me in the middle of nowhere. For theft purposes couldn't you hide a gps sending unit somewhere in the car? Also keep in mind there would surely be more desirable cars available than a t30 model used x trail, if that is what you will be getting.

Also I am sorry to hear that its so violent in Chile these days. We do not here much about it here in Canada. I was under the impression it was one of the better countries to live in in Latin America. Anyhow, best wishes for your journey and quest to find a new to you X Trail!


----------



## jjj333 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for that... quadraria10,
Yes, I agree on most you wrote. Maybe I have gotten a bit paranoid... living under Chile's conditions. Local people blame the rising criminal rates on gangsters from Colombia, Peru, Bolivia etc. which enter Chile as tourists and then commit various crimes. Worst of all, Chileans learn from them and even join them. It's for that reason I had to sell my trusty X-trail.
As mentioned, I had a similar immobilizer circuit in the X-trail I sold and this one too, had to be installed by a Nissan authorized electrician, otherwise the insurance does not accept its validity. That's why still don't know if this (my) immobilizer circuit can be installed by any Nissan electrician? 
But, you are right... in Australia few thieves would be keen on robbing a used X-trail, for there are much pricier cars around. In Australia it's still wise to join up with a few cars, to cross desolate areas of the country. It's, because in past I heard of gangsters, who pretend to be in need of help and then commit horrendous crimes.


----------

